# NFMS 2010 – Kuhn Booth Pictures



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Here are some shots of the LSB 1290 Large Square Baler from Kuhn.** At the show, Zach and I had the opportunity to visit the Kuhn booth and check out their new big square balers and wrappers.* As many you probably already know, Kuhn purchased Kverneland in December 2008.* The purchase included the big square balers, round balers, and wrapping system.* Knowing Kuhn's excellent reputation for hay equipment, we took the time to talk to the folks at Kuhn about their big square baler and bale wrapper equipment.* Kuhn spent over an hour talking to use about their baler.

The new Kuhn balers are designed for quick and easy maintenance.* They are built with few chains and use drive shafts to run the baler.* In order to protect the knotters and needles they are both protected by shear bolts that are easy to replace.* The machine rides on 20 inch tires and has a large flywheel allowing less horsepower, so you can run it with a little less tractor than some of the other balers out there.* The pre-chamber measures the crop from the top to allow a perfectly tied bale that uses Kuhn's twin step knotting system.* The baler holds 24 rolls of twine.

​
​


----------

